# Solved: mY mouse is moving very slowly



## Cal UK (Jan 10, 2007)

My mighty mouse is moving really slowly. It's speed is set to full and it has decent full batteries in it but it's still sluggish. It only started being really sssssslllllllllooooooowwwwww about 20 minutes ago, could this be some sort of mouse virus?


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

This is marked as "solved." What was your solution?

I need not point out to you, as a contributor from the UK, that mice were responsible for spreading the bubonic plague via their insect passengers. I hope your mouse doesn't have any fleas on it that are carrying the plague. It took a fire that consumed a large swath of London to finally put an end to the situation. Perhaps your mouse needs to be immolated?



While I'm not yet certain of your solution, I doubt such drastic measures were necessary to ameliorate the situation. And I doubt it was any other kind of virus. But do let us know how you fixed your problem, in case someone else experiences similar symptoms.


----------



## darkerjustin (Apr 17, 2007)

Just thought l'd post saying my Mighty mouse has always been really slow (l have it set to max in sys pref too). It's dam annoying and l end up just using my Belkin mouse most of the time instead.

It also occasionally stops clicking (once l click my belkin mouse the mighty mouse will start working again!?!) and clicks the middle button by itself therefore bringing the widgets up.

It's the most dissapointing thing l've discovered about my mac.


----------



## Cal UK (Jan 10, 2007)

OK sorry I was just checking my emails and read you posted ACF so I shall tell you how I solved the problem. I took the batteries out and put them back in again, it happened so long ago now I almost forgot about it.


----------

